

The Honest Coca-Cola Obesity Commercial - talhof8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHhCP5ad-zM&feature=player_embedded

======
duiker101
Before this goes anywhere and someone believes this is true, IT IS NOT. The
original video can be found at the link at the end
<http://www.coke.com/comingtogether>

